# Help Needed - need to pick music!



## buggy (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm currently in a varsity Christian group, and in the future I may be asked to lead worship in their "cell groups", because usually we take turns to do so...

Pls recommend some contemporary hymns/songs that emphasizes the Doctrines of Grace, that can be played on the guitar! I'm sure that there's some good songs out there... 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## SolaScriptura (Sep 8, 2009)

Try this: RUF Hymnbook Online Hymn Resource

It should be right up your alley.


----------



## Tripel (Sep 8, 2009)

I echo Ben's suggestion. The IGrace website is a wonderful resource, and if you don't already own some of the Indelible Grace albums, I highly recommend them.


----------



## RTaron (Sep 8, 2009)

Buggy, 
I recommend that you use the 1650 Scottish psalter. you can print out what you want to sing from this site. 
Start with Psalm 46 to the tune America the Beautiful. They will love it!


----------



## KMK (Sep 8, 2009)

If you want 'contemporary' stuff that can easily be played on the guitar you might try Stuart Townend. "In Christ Alone" or "How Deep The Father's Love For Us" are a good place to start.


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (Sep 8, 2009)

buggy said:


> I'm currently in a varsity Christian group, and in the future I may be asked to lead worship in their "cell groups", because usually we take turns to do so...
> 
> Pls recommend some contemporary hymns/songs that emphasizes the Doctrines of Grace, that can be played on the guitar! I'm sure that there's some good songs out there...
> 
> Thanks for your help!



Cell Group?


----------



## Rogerant (Sep 8, 2009)

Check these guys out. They are awesome! Sons of Korah singing the Psalms

[video=youtube;qxDrjSrzSvU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxDrjSrzSvU[/video]

Sons of Korah


----------



## JBaldwin (Sep 8, 2009)

Another great website is reformedpraise.org, though my preference is the ruf online hymnal mentioned above. Here are some of my favorites:

"Let us Love and Sing and Wonder" (Taylor) (we sang it last week for the first time for many folks, and the congregation loved it.)

"Arise my Soul Arise"
"God Be Merciful to Me" (Psalm 131)
"Great God of Wonders"
"O Love that Wilt Not Let Me Go"
"The Love of Christ is Rich and Free"
"The Sands of Time are Sinking"
"Thy Mercy My God"


I also love Chris Tomlin's version of "Amazing Grace" (My Chains are Gone) Tomlin brings back some of Newton's original verses.


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Sep 9, 2009)

I think you should look into some of the slower David Crowder or Jeremy Camp songs.


----------



## KMK (Sep 11, 2009)

KMK said:


> If you want 'contemporary' stuff that can easily be played on the guitar you might try Stuart Townend. "In Christ Alone" or "How Deep The Father's Love For Us" are a good place to start.



I've just learned another Townend song: "You Are My Anchor". I'm having a lot of fun with it.

David Crowder did a version of Ps 126 that sounds great but don't know how well it would work for group singing.


----------



## JBaldwin (Sep 11, 2009)

KMK said:


> KMK said:
> 
> 
> > If you want 'contemporary' stuff that can easily be played on the guitar you might try Stuart Townend. "In Christ Alone" or "How Deep The Father's Love For Us" are a good place to start.
> ...



A lot of Townend songs are great for group singing. We have tried 

"Beautiful Savior"
"In Christ Alone" (Gettys and Townend)
"Psalm 62" (This is a bit tricky to learn at first, but once everyone learns it, it's a great one to sing. 

I've looked at some of Crowder's music, and I, too, find it difficult to sing for the congregation to sing. 

Sovereign Grace did a nice setting of "Alas and Did My Savior Bleed" 

One of the songs from reformedpraise.org that we love is "Come Let Us Stand"


----------



## AThornquist (Sep 12, 2009)

Seriously - check out the song "Jesus, Thank You"; Sovereign Grace Music does a great rendition of it and it's on youtube if you want to check it out. It is my favorite song and sounds like it fits the ticket.


----------

